
Visual Studio Code on Linux Subsystem for Windows - blacksoil
https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/wsl
======
blacksoil
I feel like WSL and the fact that Microsoft tries to make Windows a decent
development OS is really exciting. As I'm writing this, I'm setting up my
gaming laptop (which wouldn't run Linux nicely, natively) to be a spare
development machine. I'm hoping to pull in some productivity from this
otherwise only-used-for-entertainment Laptop :)

